# Bumper boy 8 shooter



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any feedback ? Have they improved in last 5 years? Need something to replace Thunderbird launchers that give major downtime. Need dependability for strings of young dogs.The problem I had before was delicate thin wires that broke from flexing back and forth,plastic parts breaking,needing a jackhammer to eject the spent loads.Have they improved these things ?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I bought one in each of the last 2 yrs. I have no complaints about their reliability


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Jay.

Have had my BB's going on 2 years and have nothing but good things to say.

Bought 3, 12 shooters and have fired off thousands, yes thousands of marks for dogs of all ages. Not one misfire with the exception of an occaissonal dud load. One in a while I'll get a jam in the breech but that is due to the inconsistency in powder loads. No broken wires, plastics, or anything else. A little maintenance (cleaning/lube), and replace the o rings every 9 months. On a scale of 1-10, I'd rate them as 10...easily.

Had nothing but headaches with my max's...migranes actually

PS: I'll completely hide the BB's in cover, and absolutely love watching the puppies pinpoint the origin of the marks by focusing on the duck call.

Hope this helps,
Mike Berube


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't have 8 shooters or 12 shooters, but 3 4 shooters. I have little to complain about.
Once in a while a servo will go bad. Last time that happened, I ordered 2 replacement servos, so now I have a spare.
Once in a while, I'll get a blooper shot (very short throw). I attribute that to the crimped loads I use from Home Depot/Lowes.
I clean mine every couple of months. I use Hoppes # 9 on a rag to clean the powder residue off the launch tubes.
Inside the bumpers, I squirt Brak-kleen, an automotive brake cleaner because it cuts the crud inside the bumpers, and leaves no residue. Squirt the Brak-kleen inside and scrub with a 12 gauge wire brush, and turn upside down to allow drainage.
I seldom put the grease on the o-ring, as I believe it attracts dirt. When the o-rings start coming out of their grooves, is when I replace the o-rings.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I got three 12 shooters with motion/image and advanced sound from Jerry Day,and so far impressed.Had to send the first two units back because Fex EX smashed them up bigtime.Ran the pups on them today,and everything went well.I like the ability to run the hunting dogs retired ....and with the press of the button,have white gunners for the derby dogs.Sound is cool too.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

When using the retired gun feature of the BB's, you will notice increased battery drain. Pay close attention to your charging schedule.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks.Should I wait for the blinking light before charging? I noticed the sound went out on one but the light wasnt blinking for low battery.The manual said the sound would quit on low battery to save enough to finish out the day.I went ahead and charged all three last night anyway.On the transmitter, it says to plug in and press arm/on to charge but Amy says this dosent apply any more.when I plug it in the low battery light blinks....is that correct?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

If the low battery light is blinking on the transmitter when it's charging, that is right, it's charging. I think the transmitter battery has the easiest life and could go a long time without charging, the receivers are usually the ones that die.

In my experience the battery life is hard to predict, the sound does quit working first, and the launcher will still fire. Sometimes it will fire one time but not the next, you walk out and check everything, walk back in and it will fire. Seems that if you wait awhile it can fire again. If things seem like they're not acting quite right, it's probably low battery.

BB told me that the sound uses the most battery life, I used to hit the sound just to verify that everything was turned on and which was which. Now I've color coded them. You can look at it as, hitting the sound confirms that the batteries are ok, or that drains the batteries more...

Mine are older units, but you usually know the battery is low before the "low battery light" gives you an indication. With mine, you turn the receiver off, then back on and you will get the flashing low battery light, so if you pay attention you might get an indication at start up.

It's hard to predict, so I would say if you're really counting on it working, charge them up more often. Everyone uses them differently, but I think BB says they'll last a couple days in use. I don't know any "stand by" times, seems mine can sit a long time and be useable, other times not.

John


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

John Lash said:


> 4
> 
> It's hard to predict, so I would say if you're really counting on it working, charge them up more often. Everyone uses them differently, but I think BB says they'll last a couple days in use. I don't know any "stand by" times, seems mine can sit a long time and be useable, other times not.
> 
> John


John, Will charging them every night have a detrimental effect on the batteries, long term?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

mjh345,

You'd have to ask BB, I don't think every day would be good or necessary. I know it's not good for some kinds of batteries and ok for other kinds.

Some people have 12 shooters, and use the sound and motion feature with each shot. Some have 2 shooters, no sound, no motion.
Some throw many marks in a day some a few. If I have multiple units did I set up a triple, or a single, and did I use the same unit for a single the last three times I trained?

I think the batteries are certainly adequate, just like other electronic stuff, it's bad when you need them and they are low.

I use mine a lot, but I also don't use them everytime I train, sometimes they sit for weeks to months between uses. I would say if they've been sitting awhile charge them if you "need" them tomorrow.

I don't think many of us are on a training routine that doesn't change, but if you are you can better predict how long they'll last for you. 

I think BB told me the batteries would last "a couple days" but with all the differences I can see that it's hard to tell.

John


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

My to four shooters get used 5 to 6 days a week. I charge them every couple of weeks. had to replace the transmitter battery at about one year....available at radio shack


----------

